# HT was telling me to update Adobe



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,
For some reason when was using homesteading today this morning I kept getting a pop up telling me to update adobe flash, then a link to do so. I did not follow the link and the thread I was viewing stopped loading. This only happened when opening some threads directly from the main forum. It really seemed odd to me as I am on a tablet that does not use adobe. 
Thanks for addressing my concern.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I got the same thing last night over my Blackberry.

My pop up didn't give the chance to ignore it so I clicked "okay" and then stopped it and used the back button to get back to the page I was on.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't click on it. It's a fake Adobe ad that will download a browser hijacker on your computer that is a chore to remove. Don't ask how I know. If you want to upgrade Adobe (or anything else), go to their website or use the icon if you have one on your screen. The fake ad is not really the Adobe symbol but it is very close and will fool a lot of people (like me).


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

poppy said:


> Don't click on it. It's a fake Adobe ad that will download a browser hijacker on your computer that is a chore to remove. Don't ask how I know. If you want to upgrade Adobe (or anything else), go to their website or use the icon if you have one on your screen. The fake ad is not really the Adobe symbol but it is very close and will fool a lot of people (like me).


 I have seen it on five different websites over the last 2 days and when I go to the adobe site through their front door my latest version of adobe is verified while the game sites I visit with the almost adobe popup show highly reduced activity.

I learned years ago if a site says a third party program needs updating go to the provider of the site that supposedly needs updating direct also.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks folks! So did I do any damage clicking it? I clicked on it than hit either back or shut the browser. How do I know if I messed up my tablet? Or would I know by now, lol.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw it on one of my tablets. Since I run it without javascript and don't use flash AND flash is being phased out, it was pretty obvious it was fake.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I got that pop up too wanting me to update Adobe Flash. I closed everything off of HT forums and then pulled my browser up again. The pop up has not shown up since.

Doesn't that say there is a spy of some sort on the pages that pop up shows up on?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent. I opened and downloaded it.
That's just awesome.


----------

